# New earrings regulation - has it been clarified?



## Sparkplugs (24 Aug 2011)

Evening, all.  I was just heading out on maternity leave when the email came out with the info that females were going to be allowed to wear diamond earrings.  I'm just curious as to whether this has made it into the dress instruction?  I can't access the dress instruction from a non-DWAN computer, and I was trying to find out the regs on the diamond earrings, ie, are they subject to the same standards as the gold/silver/pearl with regards to max size, round shape, and the like?  Thanks for any help you can give me.   ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Aug 2011)

Not that I've seen.


----------



## navymich (24 Aug 2011)

Spark, funny you should mention this.  I just started at a new job and my WO was wearing diamonds.  I guess I must have looked at her odd, because she explained that they were regulation now.  Supposedly they are waiting on putting them in regs until there are more changes.  She has email proof, but I haven't seen it yet.  I'll ask her and see what all she has on the issue.


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2011)

Coming soon to your Ceremonials:

Polar Diamonds on Gold Buttons.  

Great opportunity to support Canadian industry and demonstrate to our friends and allies where our spending priorities lie.    (The Good Idea Fairy is working overtime these days).


----------



## Gunner98 (24 Aug 2011)

For those who can afford diamonds - great.  Next the CWOs (or Inspector Gens) will be walking around with a jeweler's loop to determine if they are diamond or cubic zirconia.  There has been a recent trend toward large gaudy pearls in all 3 DEU.  There goes uniformity.


----------



## navymich (25 Aug 2011)

Here is the DWAN link to the Minutes of the Clothing and Dress Committee meeting that was held 15 Dec 2010: http://airforce.mil.ca/cwoaf/subjects/dress/documents/NDCDC%20MINUTES%2015%20DEC%202010.pdf

Regarding diamond earrings:



> *DIAMOND STUD EARRINGS*
> 
> 8 . CPO1 Laurendeau (CMS) recommended
> that CFP 265 Chap 2, Sec2, para 6a be
> ...



There was no indication as to when this will be entered as a change into dress regs.  My unit has authorized the wearing of diamond earrings based on these minutes.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Aug 2011)

I can see the whole world coming to a stop when a soldier\ airperson\ seaperson loses one of these $ things  :facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (25 Aug 2011)

Is the regulation gender-specific?    



Edit: typo  :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Is the regularion gender-specific?



Thinking of getting your ears pierced?    >


----------



## medicineman (25 Aug 2011)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Coming soon to your Ceremonials:
> 
> Polar Diamonds on Gold Buttons.
> 
> Great opportunity to support Canadian industry and demonstrate to our friends and allies where our spending priorities lie.    (The Good Idea Fairy is working overtime these days).



Something to use as escape currency if you're on an E&E...hey, there's my leading change bubble  ;D...Oh wait, I'll sell it to someone as their's instead.

MM


----------



## Sparkplugs (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks a bunch for all the info, guys, you all rock, just so you know.   :nod:

I'd never wear real ones in uniform, hahaha!  I currently wear surgical steel ones, I can't afford all the expensive fancy stuff.


----------



## Maxadia (26 Aug 2011)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I'd never wear real ones in uniform, hahaha!  I currently wear surgical steel ones, I can't afford all the expensive fancy stuff.



Coming from a married guy, any girl who chooses surgical steel over diamonds is all right in my books.  

Oh, and jeeps over hondas.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Is the regulation gender-specific?
> 
> 
> > Thinking of getting your ears pierced?     >


Nope; just being seen to care about inclusiveness, peoples' feelings....you know, that shit.



			
				RDJP said:
			
		

> Oh, and jeeps Harleys over hondas.


----------



## Maxadia (26 Aug 2011)

> Oh, and  Harleys over hondas.



That works too.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Aug 2011)

Great. Now the SSM will have to become an assayer, (to make sure they are diamonds and not paste) carry a jeweller's loup and confirm every sighting.

If the reg says 'diamonds' that doesn'tt mean glass or paste. Cubic zirconias and glass don't cut it.

Lot's of people can tell the difference.


----------



## captloadie (26 Aug 2011)

Does anyone every go around questioning whether they are real or fake pearls, or real or fake gold, or steel vs titanium studs? In all likelihood, as long as there are not obviously gawdy, no one *shoould* care or question it.


----------



## navymich (26 Aug 2011)

captloadie said:
			
		

> In all likelihood, as long as there are not obviously gawdy, no one *shoould* care or question it.



And probably clear "diamonds" too not the pink or purple or brown ones.

I'm sure there will be plenty of details once the amendment is entered into dress regs.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> I'm sure there will be plenty of details once the amendment is entered into dress regs.


As I'm sure that there will be sufficient numbers of pers pushing the envelope to keep fashion-conscious Sgt-Maj types busy   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> As I'm sure that there will be sufficient numbers of pers pushing the envelope to keep fashion-conscious Sgt-Maj types busy   ;D



Not like that doesn't already happen......


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not like that doesn't already happen......


Hey, I never mentioned the stiletto-heeled hooker shoes you see in NDHQ.   



For full disclosure:
1) military fashion is seldom one of my primary concerns (we have RSMs and Adjts for that);
2) I only darken the halls of NDHQ when summoned;, and 
3) my familiarity with "hookers" is that they wear a #2 on the rugby pitch.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hey, I never mentioned the stiletto-heeled hooker shoes you see in NDHQ.


Almost like these?





(with a photo sharing credit for Danjanou from this thread)


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Aug 2011)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Coming from a married guy, any girl who chooses surgical steel over diamonds is all right in my books.
> 
> Oh, and jeeps over hondas.



Well, I drive an Xterra, which is why I can't afford the other fancy stuff, hahaha!


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Aug 2011)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Does anyone every go around questioning whether they are real or fake pearls, or real or fake gold, or steel vs titanium studs? In all likelihood, as long as there are not obviously gawdy, no one *shoould* care or question it.



This is what I thought -- As long as it looks the way it's supposed to, I've never seen anyone make a fuss over real vs fake pearls.


----------



## CountDC (26 Aug 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Thinking of getting your ears pierced?    >



Already done and waiting 26+ years for the military to let me wear them to work.  I have a nice diamond that will go good with my kilt on Civvy Fridays.


----------



## armyvern (27 Aug 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Spark, funny you should mention this.  I just started at a new job and my WO was wearing diamonds.  I guess I must have looked at her odd, because she explained that they were regulation now.  Supposedly they are waiting on putting them in regs until there are more changes.  She has email proof, but I haven't seen it yet.  I'll ask her and see what all she has on the issue.



News doesn't travel very quickly in your circle it seems ...

Diamond stud ear-rings were indeed approved for wear by the NDCDC in December 2010 pending it's publication of the amendment in the 265 ...

The eyeglasses style one is interesting in that just because the "CF pays for 'em, doesn't mean you can buy any style you wish"; you need to keep in mind that the dress regs still require them to be conservative in style and appearance.


----------



## navymich (27 Aug 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> News doesn't travel very quickly in your circle it seems ...



haha, no, it doesn't.  My last unit was very interesting regarding all things "different".  I could put a few other labels on them, but this is a family site    Even the new unit had only found out a couple  months ago because someone had been away on course and heard about it which led to inquiries when they returned.


----------



## Franko (27 Aug 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I can see the whole world coming to a stop when a soldier\ airperson\ seaperson loses one of these $ things  :facepalm:



The soldier looses them - too bad. Do we stop to find a missing stud?

Nope. 

If you're stupid enough to wear them and loose them, have fun finding them yourself.

Regards


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2011)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> The soldier looses them - too bad. Do we stop to find a missing stud?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...



I'd stop for a stud!! ... ... ... ... 4 months to go ... ... ... ...


----------

